# Gold after first and second SSN processing



## Stowmaster (Dec 27, 2014)

Source - 3 kg of different black chips. Here I want to show how important the second processing.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 27, 2014)

would be good to place your full process in this post
i see there is 2 posts with some of this information in it.

by the way, good job !!


----------



## Stowmaster (Dec 27, 2014)

1) More than 3 kg of chips were burned, and grind in a coffee grinder. Magnetic parts removed, base metals dissolved in the nitric acid.
2) The chips were pour a mixture of nitric acid salt of 2: 1 for a week with daily stirring.
3) The mixture was diluted with water and filtered, precipitated gold sodium bisulfite.
4) Processed chips were dried, added sodium nitrate, e-burned, and washed with water.
5) Chips reprocessed mixture of nitric acid salt of 2: 1 for a week with daily stirring.
6) The second fraction was precipitated gold sodium bisulfite.
7) Both fractions were combined gold, washed successively with 50% sodium hydroxide and 10% hydrochloric acid. Result - photo 1 (2.69 g)
8. Then gold was dissolved in a mixture of salt (20g.) аnd nitric acid (10 ml.) аnd precipitated with sodium bisulfite, the result - photo 2 (1.82 g).

I did not remove the excess nitric acid in all experiments. Willingness I defined by the smell. There should be no odor of chlorine or nitrogen oxides. The smell should be like the smell of iodine tincture, it announces the completion of the reaction SSN.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

Did you test the barren liquids with SnCl2? Especially after 6)?


----------



## Stowmaster (Dec 28, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Did you test the barren liquids with SnCl2? Especially after 6)?



Yes, I tested the solution of tin chloride, the reaction was positive. From the second fraction, I received about 40% of the first fraction. Earlier on other types of chips I did a third fraction. Third fraction also contained gold, but no more than 5%. I believe that in the second fraction is extracted gold, carbon absorbed during the first fraction.


----------



## Stowmaster (Dec 28, 2014)

This method involves the extraction of gold not only from the threads, but also from the solder for threads, and crystals. But this method also may be a slight loss in the second fraction during washing after burning due to the random formation of cyanide. Other ways of losses theoretically I do not know.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

Now you have lost me, I have no clue, what you have done. Random formation of cyanide? Fractions? Threads?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Stow

Firstly Merry Christmas to you. Secondly is there a reason particular to this process that provides a need to use filter paper with your powder? If there is then please excuse me. I did it once and the extra work it caused led me to avoid this like the plague.

If this process requires it then I'm all ears as to how.

Jon


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

And I dare to state that you can`t determine an excess of nitric by smell. And taking a nose of those gasses isn't smart either.


----------



## Stowmaster (Dec 28, 2014)

Unintentional cyanides may occur under the scheme
2NaNO3 + C = 2NaNO2 + CO2
NaNO2 + 2C = NaOCN + CO
NaOCN + C = NaCN + CO
Cyanide dissolved gold, because this may be a loss of gold.
Not necessarily be the formation of cyanide. However, they may be.
When washing, which I do after the second burning, they can dissolve a small amount of gold.
These losses are very small compared with the absorbance on carbon.

After the first precipitation, I used filter paper, in order to speed up the process. In the second precipitation the filter paper not used, in the photo ordinary paper.

Maybe the smell can not accurately determine a small amount of nitric acid, but such quantities of are destroyed with sodium bisulfite.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for clarification. Now I understand.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't understand why you are using SSN (Saturated Saline Nitric acid) as it seems you have access to both hydrochloric and nitric acid. Using the pure acids minimizes the amount of salts in your processing and simplifies denoxing and recovery.

Can you explain what you mean by e-burned in


> 4) Processed chips were dried, added sodium nitrate, e-burned, and washed with water.


Your process seems to be overly complicated and missing several important steps. Most obvious denoxing and no mentioning of testing the liquid after precipitation.

Göran


----------



## Stowmaster (Dec 28, 2014)

If I could buy hydrochloric acid, I would use it. But its more than 10% buy in our country problematic. It can be to buy on the black market, but the salt is much cheaper and safer to use.

Denoxing in my experiment is not necessary. 
Excess salt and time destroy all nitric acid in solution.
NaCl + HNO3 = NaNO3 + HCl
HNO3 + 3HCl = Cl2 + NOCl +2H2O
Undefeated nitric acid residues and nitrogen oxides will be destroyed with sodium bisulfite.
Na2S2O5 + 2NO = 2NaNO2 + 2SO2
Na2S2O5 + 2NO2 = 2NaNO3 + 2SO2
Of course, the waste solution before draining tested for gold. Not only tin chloride, but other methods. But my skill allows bisulfite always precipitate the all the gold at the first attempt.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 28, 2014)

You don't need full strength HCl to make AR when dissolving gold. It will be weaker but that doesn't matter much when working with the thin gold wires from integrated circuits.

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

So, you are using a large excess of Na2S2O5 to expel nitric? We prefer to avoid any excess nitric. A slight excess of nitric is expelled by sulfamic acid. But using too much Na2S2O5 would probably explain the heavy contamination after your first precipitation.

You know, that you can concentrate diluted HCl just by evaporating water and get up to about 25%?


----------



## Stowmaster (Dec 29, 2014)

I used to try to neutralize the excess nitric acid urea. From this I refused. Gold is obtained in a finely divided state, similar to the colloidal, and precipitated a very long time. Sulfamic acid on the еffects similar to urea.
With SSN technology I have been working for more than 2 years, and I do not want to change anything.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 29, 2014)

Stowmaster said:


> With SSN technology I have been working for more than 2 years, and I do not want to change anything.


Interesting. 
One thing you should consider is abandoning the use of filters once you've filtered the gold chloride solution. They aren't required, and create more problems than they solve. 

Harold


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 29, 2014)

HNO3 + NH2SO3H → N2O + H2SO4 + H2O

This is not similar to urea in any way. 

I didn't want you to change your methods, but after 2 years you have not come any further in the art? 

Okay for me. Everything I need to know about SSN has already been written on the forum. So, keep on double refining to get a product that can be achieved in the first run.


----------



## Stowmaster (Dec 29, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> HNO3 + NH2SO3H → N2O + H2SO4 + H2O



Thank You!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 30, 2014)

I do not know but it seems too complicated and time consuming. Washing 3kg of incinerated and crushed material in mini sluice or even gold pan does not take 2 weeks you spent leaching material in SSN. Also, it will save you troubles of losing gold if you leach too much of concentrate. You can wash all 3kg to less than handful of concentrate and then you do not waste gold or chemicals processing it. If you wash carefully you are losing pretty much nothing.


----------



## Stowmaster (Jan 2, 2015)

This experience is used is not more than 500 ml of nitric acid.
This technology is quite lazy.
I agree, spent plenty of time.
For example, instead of dissolving the week, when heated, I would do it in a few hours.


----------

